# Bhyve and Void Linux



## Alain De Vos (Apr 1, 2020)

I can't get void-linux guest o.s. login with bhyve hypervisor whereas it works without a problem with debian.
I receive weird tty keyboard & mouse event errors. [Unhandled ps2 mouse command 0x88]
Does bhyve tty works with void-linux ?

PS : Void-linux has some getty's which can be enabled or disabled :
agetty-console,agetty-generic,agetty-hvc0,agetty-hvsi0,agetty-serial,agetty-ttyAMA0,agetty-ttyS0,agetty-ttyUSB0


----------



## Alain De Vos (Apr 2, 2020)

Found it. I needed to enable the Void Linux agetty-ttyS0 service, not enabled by default , then everything worked fine.


----------



## smarcell (Jun 26, 2020)

Hi Alain,

I saw your post here on the forum and would like to ask for your help in the Void Linux virtualization process via Bhyve! I have his ISO live (without GUI) and the boot process occurs normally, but at the end the Void login prompt is not shown, making it impossible to install. Could you help me with this, detailing how you managed to virtualize it?

* Sorry for the bad English.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 27, 2020)

I just enabled this ttyS0 service.
Sometimes I install first using virtualbox and migrate the harddisk-image later towards bhyve. I don't remember if this was needed here.


----------



## smarcell (Jul 8, 2020)

Thanks for the answer, but as I was out of time with my virtualization projects, I chose Alpine Linux instead of Void. But in the future, I still intend to virtualize Void directly via Bhyve.


----------

